# Winter And Seniors



## ClassicRockr (Jun 26, 2018)

Since we are planning on moving back to Colorado (northern this time) or to Wyoming (Cheyenne area) we'd really like to find out how other "older" (70+) Seniors handle winter...…….if they live in an area where "Old Man Winter" is.

At the time of our move, it will have been 11 years since we moved from Colorado. We know what we are in for during the winter months there and have plenty of home video to tell us about the snowstorms and blizzards we went thru. 

Unfortunately, if we don't move to one of those two states, we really have no idea where we'd move to and really have no interest in any other states and definitely don't want to stay in Florida, the South or any East Coast state. Don't want Texas either.

So, if you are a Senior of 70 years old or older, and live in a winter snow/ice area, how do you survive? We will both be in our early 70's at the time of our move. 

When I worked in Senior Healthcare in Denver, CO, I was pretty surprised at how many Seniors do live in the Denver area, as well as all up and down the Front Range of Colorado. 

Any help?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 26, 2018)

We generally have 2 or 3 months of rather cold Winter weather, here in Central MO.  During that time, we just plan our days around any storms that might be coming through, and concentrate on indoor activities.  We also increase our visits to the casinos, and maybe even take a short vacation to Las Vegas.  About the only time Winter becomes a pain in the rear is if we get one of these major snowstorms that dump a foot of snow....it takes forever for that to all melt around here.  
I grew up in Denver, and that was quite nice....if it snowed on Monday, the sun came out on Tuesday, and by Wednesday most of it was gone.  Denver is a very nice place for Seniors, but housing in some areas is becoming quite expensive.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 26, 2018)

Don M. said:


> We generally have 2 or 3 months of rather cold Winter weather, here in Central MO.  During that time, we just plan our days around any storms that might be coming through, and concentrate on indoor activities.  We also increase our visits to the casinos, and maybe even take a short vacation to Las Vegas.  About the only time Winter becomes a pain in the rear is if we get one of these major snowstorms that dump a foot of snow....it takes forever for that to all melt around here.
> I grew up in Denver, and that was quite nice....if it snowed on Monday, the sun came out on Tuesday, and by Wednesday most of it was gone.  Denver is a very nice place for Seniors, but housing in some areas is becoming quite expensive.



We never lived "in" Denver and never would. Lived 18 miles south in Englewood/Greenwood Village (apartment) and later, when we bought a house, 28 miles south/southeast in Parker. That was from mid 2002 thru Oct 2007. There were times that it definitely took more than a day or two for the snow to melt, but our first snow could come during Halloween week and last one could be on Mother's Day weekend. And, when summer finally hit, the lakes were full of boats.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 26, 2018)

Funny, but, somehow, we truly knew we'd return to Colorado or move up to Wyoming someday. We never got rid of our winter parka's that we bought while living in Colorado. Wife still has her snow boots and we still have our winter gloves. 

Don't get me wrong, Florida is fine-to-great for many people, but definitely not for some. I read on a relocation forum where a guy and his family are moving from Miami to Ft. Collins, CO.. Now, THAT  is a definitely change!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow all this talk of winters and snow whilst exciting is making me feel very cold and vunerable - I live in the top end of oz and we are now in our winter months - 12C at night - brrrr!  28C in the day - great and definitely no snow and unfortunately no rain either - but heh we just lerv it like this - photos of the snow in Uk usually satisfy me!!


----------



## Don M. (Jun 26, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> We never lived "in" Denver and never would. Lived 18 miles south in Englewood/Greenwood Village (apartment) and later, when we bought a house, 28 miles south/southeast in Parker. That was from mid 2002 thru Oct 2007. There were times that it definitely took more than a day or two for the snow to melt, but our first snow could come during Halloween week and last one could be on Mother's Day weekend. And, when summer finally hit, the lakes were full of boats.



I hear ya on living in or near the city limits of Denver.  That place is Not the city I grew up in anymore.  The population has quadrupled, and housing prices in the area I grew up in have gone ballistic...just 4 miles from the downtown area.  I have relatives all over that area, and most have moved to the distant suburbs, 20 or more miles from the downtown area.  Anywhere a few miles from the city, and near or in the front range of the mountains, is a beautiful place to live.  If I hadn't created a whole "family set" here, I would think seriously about moving back to Colorado.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 26, 2018)

A couple of nights ago, we watched two homemade video’s we took while living in Colorado. It contained inches-to-feet of snow from snowstorms and blizzards, a pretty bad t-storm with lots of lightning, rodeo action, a big hot air balloon festival by a Reservoir and other neat things we have missed since moving here. 

There were times we got “teary-eyed” and saying to each other, “why did we leave Colorado??” We know why, but the reason is very silly to us now.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 26, 2018)

I can't wait to get back to the snow!  I hate the hellishly hot Texas summers and its wimpy winters.  Give me a winter that hits -20F outside, so I can tuck in with a good book and watch the snow fall outside my windows.  Forty years in Texas, and I'm ready for Wyoming or Colorado.  Next May, I'm heading north, maybe for good.  Of course, if I stay for the winter, I'll be "that odd guy" seen walking down the street with crampons, elbow, knee and hip pads and a helmet.  Then, I'll probably trip and fall in my home, bashing in my skull in the process, and subsequently heading into the great beyond!


----------



## Manatee (Jun 26, 2018)

I escaped from winter when I moved to Florida in 1972, and never looked back.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 26, 2018)

Manatee said:


> I escaped from winter when I moved to Florida in 1972, and never looked back.



Like I said, many love Florida and some don’t. We are part of the “some don’t” now.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jun 26, 2018)

To each his own. Moved to Texas in 1984. I was 34. I have never missed the winter, though I have lamented the high temps of summer. Still, all in all, I love it here. I do not miss the snow.  We are traveling north in August this year. Looking forward to the cooler temps.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 26, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> So, if you are a Senior of 70 years old or older, and live in a winter snow/ice area, how do you survive? We will both be in our early 70's at the time of our move.
> 
> 
> Any help?



Lived the last three years at our cabin
4-5ft of snow in winter
don't generally see terra firma from Nov thru March

but it's purty;






could get to 100° F in the day in Aug and drop to 25° F at night

I'm just pushing 70, so maybe I don't count
But I wouldn't trade it for the stifling south, even though I love it down there, and the folks


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> I'm just pushing 70, so maybe I don't count.



I'm under the age limit for this thread too.

How do I survive, just fine thank you!

Since I retired I'm able to pick and choose when I go out into the snow and when I sit looking out the window enjoying a nice hot cup of coffee while the maintenance crew clear the walks and driveways around my apartment complex.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2018)

The climate here is pretty moderate compared to some of the places you all have mentioned. But it does get extremely hot and humid in the summer. Our winters seem to be getting milder all the time (global warming?), and I don't mind a little snow and ice, in fact, I like it.  Given a choice between too hot and too cold, I'd prefer the cold end of the spectrum. I would never be happy in Florida or Texas, would probably stay indoors all the time.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 27, 2018)

Sunny said:


> The climate here is pretty moderate compared to some of the places you all have mentioned. But it does get extremely hot and humid in the summer. Our winters seem to be getting milder all the time (global warming?), and I don't mind a little snow and ice, in fact, I like it.  Given a choice between too hot and too cold, I'd prefer the cold end of the spectrum. I would never be happy in Florida or Texas, would probably stay indoors all the time.



Well, we don't stay indoors all the time, but do have to slap on sunscreen of 30 or 50 before working on or taking out our boat. If not, we will "cook" and it wouldn't be a pretty sight.


----------



## Knight (Jun 27, 2018)

I grew up in the north east where cold, snow, ice and not much to do was normal. Lived in Puerto Rico for several years, enjoying the multitude of things to do, but couldn't take the humidity. Moved back to the north east but the cold, snow & ice and not much to do 6 months out of the year got old really fast. To beat the boredom trips to Las Vegas helped, especially seeing the greenery and sunshine. The opportunity to retire at 54 meant some serious decision making. 


Seemed like a no brainer we enjoyed our trips, we enjoyed the sunshine & greenery. But what about taxes? No state, county, city, tax on our incomes. We pay property tax & tax on consumer goods. The trade off in what we were paying in taxes makes it possible to enjoy a variety of things. Is it hot for a few months ? Yes but going from an air conditioned house, to an air conditioned car in our garage, to an air conditioned store or where ever, limits exposer to the high heat. It's nice to get in our car start & go. No ideling for 15 minutes to warm the car to be tolerable to go somewhere. No ice or snow removal to deal with. A plus is no arithtic pain due to low humidity & the warmth. 


Did cold long enough to appreciate the ability to come & go to do something fun 24/7. 
But to each their own in what they perceive to be the best way to have a quality of life in their senior years.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jun 27, 2018)

Knight said:


> I grew up in the north east where cold, snow, ice and not much to do was normal. Lived in Puerto Rico for several years, enjoying the multitude of things to do, but couldn't take the humidity. Moved back to the north east but the cold, snow & ice and not much to do 6 months out of the year got old really fast. To beat the boredom trips to Las Vegas helped, especially seeing the greenery and sunshine. The opportunity to retire at 54 meant some serious decision making.
> 
> 
> Seemed like a no brainer we enjoyed our trips, we enjoyed the sunshine & greenery. But what about taxes? No state, county, city, tax on our incomes. We pay property tax & tax on consumer goods. The trade off in what we were paying in taxes makes it possible to enjoy a variety of things. Is it hot for a few months ? Yes but going from an air conditioned house, to an air conditioned car in our garage, to an air conditioned store or where ever, limits exposer to the high heat. It's nice to get in our car start & go. No ideling for 15 minutes to warm the car to be tolerable to go somewhere. No ice or snow removal to deal with. A plus is no arithtic pain due to low humidity & the warmth.
> ...



So, now you live in Vegas?

We had thought about moving there, and Meade looked like a nice boating/fishing lake, but decided too many people and casino’s were too close to spend money we wouldn’t have to spend. We just wouldn’t have the mental power not to gamble all the time. And, obviously, it gets pretty hot in Vegas during the summer. 

So, Vegas went on our “no” list.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jul 6, 2018)

I feel downright blessed to live in TX. Years ago, we used to live in the frozen north and had to deal with the hazards of winter. I hated it. Yes, it gets damned hot here in the summer. but you don't have to shovel it, and if you have to get out in it, it's unlikely to make you slide off the road. I'm not sure why you feel you have to justify your move, because you mention it often. Move where you want, dude. Nobody really cares.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 6, 2018)

CarolfromTX said:


> I feel downright blessed to live in TX. Years ago, we used to live in the frozen north and had to deal with the hazards of winter. I hated it. Yes, it gets damned hot here in the summer. but you don't have to shovel it, and if you have to get out in it, it's unlikely to make you slide off the road. I'm not sure why you feel you have to justify your move, because you mention it often. Move where you want, dude. Nobody really cares.



Thing is, there are those here that do think we are crazy for wanting to leave Florida. Seriously!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Thing is, there are those here that do think we are crazy for wanting to leave Florida. Seriously!



people should be where they want to be

however

not good to dis where you are or where you've been


....it's someone's paradise


----------



## Knight (Jul 7, 2018)

ClassicRockr you wanting to live where you think it best suits you is great. Even better is your ability to do that not everyone has that luxury. Looking forward to no greenery except for pines [late fall until spring], cold, ice, & snow doesn't seem like the dream location but to each their own. Good luck on where ever you finally go.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 7, 2018)

Knight said:


> ClassicRockr you wanting to live where you think it best suits you is great. Even better is your ability to do that not everyone has that luxury. Looking forward to no greenery except for pines [late fall until spring], cold, ice, & snow doesn't seem like the dream location but to each their own. Good luck on where ever you finally go.



“Have that luxury”, what does that mean? If it means......no family, financially able, then, yes we are. 

Other thing is, have you or any other member here ever lived in Colorado or been In Wyoming? We have and the landscapes aren’t nearly as gray as some think. 

As far winter weather goes, would rather take a snowstorm or blizzard over the humidity, tropical storms and hurricanes of Florida or the heat of Phoenix or Las Vegas. 

We do know what we are going back to and a lot of things we have missed since leaving.


----------



## Knight (Jul 8, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> “Have that luxury”, what does that mean? If it means......no family, financially able, then, yes we are.
> 
> Other thing is, have you or any other member here ever lived in Colorado or been In Wyoming? We have and the landscapes aren’t nearly as gray as some think.
> 
> ...



The luxury of moving is about being financially able to. 


Yes Las Vegas is hot for about 3 months but with low humidity & A/C in the house in the car and in every store heat is not a problem. Plus no arthritic pain usually associated with cold works for me. That and being able to get out to do something 24/7 if we feel like it. 


We lived in the north east. My 6 weeks of vacation time for the 3 years before retiring were spent travling to Florida, Texas, Arizona, New Mexico, Kansas, South Dakota, Oregon, Montana in our motor home. Checking out both north & south for a place to retire away from the boredom of streets rolling up at 7 p/m like where we lived. Different states same 7 p/m roll up. Yes we do gambol about 3 days a week. Our budget is 3 k a month. Sometimes we use it all sometimes we don't and pay taxes on the wins. The wins are used in place of the monthly budgeted amount. If we want to see snow & cold Brian Head, Utah in the winter is available. But it's eaiser to see the misery of that on TV when blizzards cause so many problems. As someoe put it never shoveled a driveway full of sunshine to get out of my garage. 


We had the luxury of being financially able to move anywhere. That and our sons chose to live where they could make a living and not depend on government for help. Raising children to be self thinking and independent works for us.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 8, 2018)

Knight said:


> The luxury of moving is about being financially able to.
> 
> 
> Yes Las Vegas is hot for about 3 months but with low humidity & A/C in the house in the car and in every store heat is not a problem. Plus no arthritic pain usually associated with cold works for me. That and being able to get out to do something 24/7 if we feel like it.
> ...



Vegas heat wasn’t the only reason we decided against moving there, the casino would’ve been a major problem as well. We would be using money we wouldn’t have to spend to gamble with. For us, it would be hard to stay away from the casinos. 

We know about the winters where we are looking to move to, but the things we miss are there as well. What can we say?


----------



## KingsX (Jul 8, 2018)

.

I hate winter.... that's why I like living in Dallas.
Yes, it's July and it's hot. But no shoveling heat.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 9, 2018)

Live in an apartment complex and their maintenance department shovels snow, not the renters.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> I hate winter.... that's why I like living in Dallas.
> Yes, it's July and it's hot. But no shoveling heat.



:lol:


----------



## KingsX (Jul 10, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Live in an apartment complex and their maintenance department shovels snow, not the renters.




Do they also have garages to keep the snow and ice off everyone's cars?

Even without the snow and ice,  I hate cold. 

Sometimes it will ice and snow here too... but it quickly warms up again and everything melts on its own.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 10, 2018)

I can bundle up and go outdoors in the Winter all lost easier than I can stand this oppressive heat and humidity.


----------



## JimW (Jul 10, 2018)

KingsX said:


> Do they also have garages to keep the snow and ice off everyone's cars?



Some of the higher end apartment complexes have parking garages, but those are usually reserved for people with fake employment and income.  :wink1:


----------



## NewRetire18 (Jul 10, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Vegas heat wasn’t the only reason we decided against moving there, the casino would’ve been a major problem as well. We would be using money we wouldn’t have to spend to gamble with. For us, it would be hard to stay away from the casinos.
> 
> We know about the winters where we are looking to move to, but the things we miss are there as well. What can we say?


I'll bet you I could move to Vegas without gambling.
Oh, ... wait,


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jul 10, 2018)

I just turned 80 in the Spring and live in British Columbia. It snows a fair bit here and I've always used a snow shovel. That's getting a bit tough for me now so this summer I bought an electric snow blower. Most of my neighbours are in their 70's and 80's and they handle snow just fine.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 10, 2018)

Detta and I lived in Vegas three years and went to the casino twice.  If you don't want to "donate", don't go.  Note on one of the two times we went I won $640.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 10, 2018)

Most casino’s that we’ve went to, I’ve won something, so I was able to cover what my wife lost. One Indian casino, in Temecula, CA, we each won $200 on separate $1 slots. After winning the $400, we took off and went straight home. Back then, we were both working full-time jobs.

Another thing, when we lived in Colorado and I worked for a Senior Healthcare Company, we were very surprised at how many Seniors lived in the Denver area. Lots of them used the healthcare services the company I worked for provided, even after a large snowstorm or blizzard hit the area.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 10, 2018)

I think too much s made of the trials and tribulations of snow removal in winter.  I'm close to 85 now and I still have no trouble  - - - uhh - - - - - telling my SIL and grandson that I think they should fire up the snowblower and get out the shovels.  I can even watch from the window and make sure the job is done right.  When it's over we all have a cup of coffee and discuss our job "well done".


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 10, 2018)

After we bought a house in Colorado, we also bought a snow shovel. After a couple of snowstorms, we decided it was time to invest in a small snow blower that ran on a mixture of gas/oil. I had two gas cans in the garage, one for the lawn mower that was plain gas and one for the snow blower which was a mix of gas/oil. After a number of uses, the snow blower finally ran out of gas, but (unfortunately), I grabbed the wrong can and put pure gas in the snow blower. The gas can that was for the lawn mower. Well, the snow blower ran for a short while than stopped dead...……..and I do mean DEAD! The pure gas froze the engine and, at that point, the snow blower was no good. 

One of the highlights (unfortunate ones) of our time living in Colorado. One of the other ones was, when I slipped on ice/snow and that required a rotator cuff surgery. 
But, can't blame snow/ice for that fall, why? Fell right here in our apt. complex parking lot here in northeastern Florida in the middle of the summer that required a rotator cuff surgery on the other shoulder.


----------



## Pete (Jul 10, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> So, if you are a Senior of 70 years old or older, and live in a winter snow/ice area, how do you survive?



After 20 years in Northern Alaska with every winter hitting at least -20 (-42 was my coldest) I moved to Texas to be with my grandchildren.....big mistake.

...and like others I still have my parka and snow boots and am planing on going back (even at 73).

You should be fine just dress warm in layers and buy a snow blower or a 4-wheeler with a plow and your set to enjoy the coldest of winters.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 11, 2018)

I moved from NJ to Florida when I was 58 which was 9 years ago. One day I was shoveling snow and my heart was pounding and my back was hurting. My snow blower was of little use when the snow is 4+ feet high. I hated winter. Everything is gray. There is dirty ice on the sides of roads where it was plowed. Cold wind making my face and ears hurt. Dressing in multiple layers and limited to what we could do since we are not into snow sports and could not do any outside activities. The last straw for me was taking over 3 hours to get home from work due to a snow storm. We moved 5 months later and do not regret it at all. I have worn long pants only a few times a year. I still wear short sleeve shirts and at most I wear a hoodie. 

Everything is green year round and even when the temperature is reading low, the sun is so strong that it warms you and feels much warmer than it really is. We could never live anyplace where there is cold and snow. Life is so much better without it. We have four seasons here. There is before summer, summer, after summer and February.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 12, 2018)

Vinny said:


> I moved from NJ to Florida when I was 58 which was 9 years ago. One day I was shoveling snow and my heart was pounding and my back was hurting. My snow blower was of little use when the snow is 4+ feet high. I hated winter. Everything is gray. There is dirty ice on the sides of roads where it was plowed. Cold wind making my face and ears hurt. Dressing in multiple layers and limited to what we could do since we are not into snow sports and could not do any outside activities. The last straw for me was taking over 3 hours to get home from work due to a snow storm. We moved 5 months later and do not regret it at all. I have worn long pants only a few times a year. I still wear short sleeve shirts and at most I wear a hoodie.
> 
> Everything is green year round and even when the temperature is reading low, the sun is so strong that it warms you and feels much warmer than it really is. We could never live anyplace where there is cold and snow. Life is so much better without it. We have four seasons here. There is before summer, summer, after summer and February.



And.......you can have Florida! Simply NOT for us at all.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2018)

In Knight's Post ~23 he mentions '*'street roll up at 7pm'*' ...could someone tell me what that means please?


----------



## NewRetire18 (Jul 12, 2018)

All businesses close.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 12, 2018)

NewRetire18 said:


> All businesses close.



And, in really small towns, that may still happen.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 12, 2018)

Ever heard that old saying "one horse town", well there's another saying "one light town". We've been in "one stop light town" before. Actually, there are those that have one stop light and one stop sign. Everyone that went to the small café inside town, for Saturday morning breakfast, knew each other. My kind of town...…….very friendly.


----------



## Big Horn (Jul 12, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> After we bought a house in Colorado, we also bought a snow shovel. After a couple of snowstorms, we decided it was time to invest in a small snow blower that ran on a mixture of gas/oil. I had two gas cans in the garage, one for the lawn mower that was plain gas and one for the snow blower which was a mix of gas/oil. After a number of uses, the snow blower finally ran out of gas, but (unfortunately), I grabbed the wrong can and put pure gas in the snow blower. The gas can that was for the lawn mower. Well, the snow blower ran for a short while than stopped dead...……..and I do mean DEAD! The pure gas froze the engine and, at that point, the snow blower was no good.


That's why you left the state?  Why didn't you buy another snow blower?


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 12, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> That's why you left the state?  Why didn't you buy another snow blower?



We left due to some stupid thinking, as in...…….I fell in the driveway at our house, checking to see where our Dodge Ram was stuck in a snow bank after I got home from work. My shoulder hurt after I fell, so I went into the house and done the old thing athletes are told to do sometimes with a injury...….."work it out". Unfortunately, as my Orthopedic Surgeon told me, "you were tearing the tendons even more". Of which I did, which required rotator cuff surgery in the right shoulder. Well, not really thinking, wife and I decided to sell our house and move to NC. I was afraid I'd fall again in Colorado or wife would. Anyway, we were in NC for a year and then moved down here to Jacksonville. So, what happens, I fall in the driveway of our apartment complex and that fall required a rotator cuff surgery on my left shoulder. That fall came in the middle of summer here.

We never gave it a thought that we could fall anywhere we moved to. So, no it wasn't due to a broken snow blower that we moved.


----------

